# Big hole driller.



## aametalmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

This is my redention of the old Armstrong drilling handles. The old ones are hard to find so i welded up one with an old #4 MT taper extension. The 1 1/8" drill is a 4 flute and cuts real nice. Then i use the big hole for the start of my boring bar. I run the lathe in backgear and push it thru with the tailstock and a live center...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 5, 2011)

> author=knudsen link=topic=520.msg2401#msg2401 date=1294235633
> Never seen one. So it's an MT taper for the drill and a centering hold to mate with the tailstock, then you turn it by hand?
> 
> I see you like to drop stuff too, hence the wood way protection  My problem is I've not accepted the fact that I like to drop stuff now, and I work with tiny parts without thought of where it going when I drop it. So parts end up behind benches or in the swarf bucket. I did have my wife sow some Naugahyde strips to tack up between the back of the bench and the wall, but haven't tacked them on yet, so I guess I'm on the road to recovery. Getting old sucks...



You should have said-Never to be seen again.

Bonb nive idea!

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a brand new Armstrong drill handle in my garage with a #2 MT in it. I will get a pic. Yes you just turn the tailstock handwheel and push it in. It saves wear and tear on your TS quill inside instead of using a MT sleeve or socket. There is a handle which is hard to see in the pic resting on the tool post to keep it from spinning. I have used it a lot in the last 6 years for roughing out holes to be bored...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a pic of my Armstrong #2MT hand drill holder and my version in the other pic. I got a bunch of old MT socket extensions with the tangs twisted off so they are now handles. Plus i always find #3 #4 and #5MT drills cheap so now i can use them...Bob


----------

